# Dual review on Ride SPi'sq



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have two pairs now. One officially tabbed as 05 SPi's by Ride, and a pair of 08's. I rode the piss out of my 05's with 400 plus days on them, and finally snapped a tool-less adjuster on one ankle strap (I had it snapped the wrong way, user error). They sent me two new adjusters for free within 4 days of contacting them. Problem solved, stoked the bindings are fixed.

The 08 SPi's are sick. A little stiffer,and perform well in the pow, high speed keep your edge type of shit, and served me well practicing 180's, grabs and moguls this last weekend. They have big old silicone breast type of cushions in the foot bed for those nasty icy flat landings which helps a lot.

Ride makes sick bindings, check them out. My 05's are working again and make me happy as could be. I had a pair of Rome Targas, and several other quality bindings in my hands but couldn't justify buying anything else because I was so happy with the previous product, and that was before they replaced the parts I needed. Great company!


----------

